# My first Lutino hatchling!!!



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Gotta call her Storm. She was hatched during the thunderstorm that just blew through here. She wasn't here when I was out there this morning. 









Her parents are a normal split lutino male and a DYC pearl female. There are 7 eggs total in the nest - all theirs - but I think only 5 are good. I didn't expect them to start hatching for another couple of days yet. LOL. I can not wait to see if she ends up being a DYC Lutino, I think I will die of happiness.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She is so cute!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed she's a DYC lutino but if she's not, she's still adorable!!!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Awe, i love hatch-lings. So fragile and precious  That would be awesome if she was DYC Lutino.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

awww how cute


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is precious!


----------



## Kirby_the_Tiel (Jul 2, 2012)

what a cute little fuzz ball!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I have been giddy I am so happy.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice looking chick!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, I've been loving the weather here! That's a very cute name and I've also got my fingers crossed it is a DYC..would be very pretty.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds like the perfect name to pick! Hope this little one grows big and strong.


----------



## lilasmom (Jul 5, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Flails, then dies from cute overload**


----------

